# A classically styled sonata for piano in C Major, let me know what you think!



## AnonymousMusician26 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Not bad. All music takes work, and was enjoyable in this moment of sharing music, for sure. But the hard truth is it lacks tons of creativity in terms of rhythm and development. I think for your next piece you should come up with a highly spacial or mental procedure to brainstorm/cut and paste your best group of ideas around, and then integrate them together into a more layered and complex narrative with more creative and imaginative intent, minimalism respectfully. One great note or series, is worth more than a couple good ones. There are others with decades of listening experience who might also lend some criticism as well. You might find numerous people not commenting in this thread if they find the piece uninteresting, although they were still hoping and listening that something great would come about to gossip about. It's possible you find praise here by the scant, by who cares for it, or via politeness and false positivity. Thanks so much for sharing and giving me something to hear.


----------

